# How to Professionally overclock RAM? It's DDR2-800



## doggie007 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hi!

I am experiencing hangs and slows during gameplays of Mortal Kombat 9, for example.

How do I professionally overclock my RAM?

It is DDR2-800 CL6 (CAS latencies 6-6-6-...), under GIGABYTE mobo.

So the mobo is GIGABYTE...

I could send there, but here are more luck I guess.

Need my BIOS version? - It's F8.

RAM brand is Kingston.

I wonder this...

My system gets twitches on videos, like YouTube often.

Is it because of CAS latencies, or is it because of the RAM speed itself?

YouTube at 720P works on 4/5 (videos twitch all the time).


For example, Firefox 38 offer YouTube content at 60 Frames - that is additional handle.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Make and model number of the motherboard, CPU, and memory?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

doggie007 said:


> I wonder this...
> 
> My system gets twitches on videos, like YouTube often.
> 
> ...


This might be internet speeds, not memory.


----------



## doggie007 (Jun 27, 2015)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> This might be internet speeds, not memory.


No.

The videos are already loaded on - so it's a handle of a system, afterwards. :smile:

Okay...

So the mobo is a wonderful GA-MA78GM-US2H rev. 1.0.

...on a wonderful 780G chipset - my forever love at it. This thing goes 1800 3DMark scores of 3DMark03.

The processor is AMD Athlon 2 X2 250, a dual-core at 3.0 GHz.

__________

The RAM modules are: one stick (another died) of 2 GB's at 800 MHz.

It is also refered as DDR2-800 CL6, because its CAS latencies are 6-6-6-... .

The brand is Kingston.

it is a standard part, without anti-heater. What else to say on it?

I really-really wanna learn to overclock (never before)!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

What OS are you on? If its Windows 7 with 2GB of RAM, its never going to run very smoothly. I recommend 4GB of RAM rather than 2GB for Windows 7.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

You might want to check your manual for OC'ing your RAM. As some older mobo's have limitations to RAM OC'ing because of the CPU due to the chipset controller. Some just wont allow it.

I know my old Asus board wouldn't let me but the Gigabyte board did. My RAM was 1066 but the Asus mobo defaulted to 800 and every time I tried to OC it...I would get a BSOD. Had a buddy give me a Gigabyte mobo and I OC'd it straight away....no problems what so ever.


----------



## doggie007 (Jun 27, 2015)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> What OS are you on? If its Windows 7 with 2GB of RAM, its never going to run very smoothly. I recommend 4GB of RAM rather than 2GB for Windows 7.


I think, it's not the size matters.

My physical memory bar fills on 1.80 GB's when both, Firefox and Skype are opened.

That, plus WinRAR - and still it's ready for tasking.


----------



## doggie007 (Jun 27, 2015)

Teach me to overclock my RAM.

I really need this beyond... it's so fun... should be.


What else you need to know about the system? Enough?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Overclocking your RAM is not going to give any noticeable speed improvements. Adding another 2gb would be much better.

Your games slowing down and glitches in youtube videos are not caused by your RAM running at the default clock speed.

You can get the manual for your motherboard from the manufacturer's site.

Instructions for overclocking RAM: How to overclock your RAM | TechRadar


----------



## doggie007 (Jun 27, 2015)

Many-Many thanks!

GIGABYTE mobo's are there, either it won't work for me.

I am truely believing that it's my RAM, because MK 9 for PC works like "on 90%" with big twitches at the process of rounds.

If I am to ask if there is a standards for gaming regards the RAM? I'm pretty sure that DDR2-1066 is for gaming, not the DDR2-800 with CAS'es 6.

Your reply...


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

You should have easy tune 6 GIGABYTE - Motherboard - Socket AM2+ - GA-MA78GM-US2H (rev. 1.0) which you could tinker with, though it is usually better using the bios for changes, it may however work ok for you.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

The clock speed is not as important as the amount of RAM. I would leave the clock speeds at default and add another 2gb stick.

My 4GB RAM (upgraded from 2GB) is DDR2-800 and I can play all current games and online videos with no lag or glitches. If I was to overclock the RAM, I would get exactly the same performance. If I added another 4GB I might get an extra 1-2 fps, but nothing noticeable.

Check your temperatures and PSU voltages at idle and full load to see if that's where your problem lies.


----------



## doggie007 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hmm... this could mean that you're experiencing and running dual-channel mode of your memory. That increases perf. as usual / as well.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

There's not much difference between single and dual channel, except in benchmark tests (maybe 5-10% better). Increasing from 2GB to 4GB will give more of a performance boost in Windows 7 than playing about with the clock speeds and other settings.


----------



## doggie007 (Jun 27, 2015)

_Yea... but these few percents might be enough (by bar) to eliminate various video twitches and scobbs. Might also improve the gameplay - as MK 9 is getting those twitches for my computer, plus even sound corruptions.

This RAM that I have isn't enough (by bar) by the speed of response to a game action._


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Check your temperatures and PSU voltages at idle and full load to see if that's where your problem lies.


----------



## doggie007 (Jun 27, 2015)

Okay?

Speedfan app?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Let's start with the BIOS readings so we can see how the computer is performing with no programs or operating system running. How To Enter The BIOS On Your Computer

It could be a problem with your hard drive (not enough free space, heavily fragmented, bad sectors, etc). Or it could be other programs running in the background. Or it could be your security software. Or it could be faulty or missing drivers. Many possibilities, but I wouldn't look at RAM settings as the first thing when troubleshooting.

I don't know how much I'll be online over the next few days, so someone else might need to take over. What we're doing here is just basic information gathering, nothing complicated. :smile:


----------



## doggie007 (Jun 27, 2015)

Okay, great! I shall respond...


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Did you see Joeten's link? That software will do most of the work for you.


----------



## doggie007 (Jun 27, 2015)

It's like GIGABYTE offers their very own utility for that, somewhat professional!


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

you dont need utilities to overclock RAM or CPU they generally cause problems anyway. All you do to change the RAM speed is select the DRAM speed in the BIOS and change it and then manually change the timmings or if your BIOS has it you use XMP profile settings.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

It sounds like you are trying to make up for the bad stick of ram by overclocking the existing ram and as everyone is telling you that isn't going to work to give you back what you lost/ Ram is so cheap these days buy the other 2 gb stick/ MOst brands of memory BTW are guaranteed for life so you probably can return the bad stick for replacement anyway to the mfgr of the ram. Just find the ram warranty site for Kingston and put in the numbers and you can send that back and they will fix or replace it.


----------



## doggie007 (Jun 27, 2015)

I DO NOT KNOW HOW, I DO NOT KNOW HOW TO OVERCLOCK RAM THRUE BIOS !!!
I DO NOT UNDERSTAND THE VALUES !!!

PLEASE, DESCRIBE THE EACH FIELD, AND WHAT IT STANDS FOR !!!

P.S. Sorry for huge text, I'm not mad at all.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Unfortunately every bios is different but somewhere inside it is a setting for how your ram is read i.e 1600, 1333 etc. It is too simple just pick 2133 and change setting to that then F10 to save changes and reboot. It could not be simpler.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I think your missing the point, overclocking is not going you much, and could be more of an issue ,since you have no idea what doing.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You're most likely better off as you are. No need to overclock if you're not sure how to..


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

overclocking wont help you if you have one bad stick, RAM is cheap.

if you really must overclock the RAM then you go to the bit in the BIOS that shows DRAM speed and you change it then you need to change the timmings which will labeld as CAS RAS etc etc. You must only change these values by 1 increment.

or if you BIOS has an xmp setting just enable the xmp profile and you dont need to do anything else.

But like everyone is saying it isn't going to help you.


----------



## doggie007 (Jun 27, 2015)

AS I'VE SAID, I DON'T UNDERSTAND THE VALUES TO OVERCLOCK FROM BIOS.

AND, WHAT IS "XMP" PROFILE?

AND, IF YOU'LL TELL ME, I WILL DO STEP BY STEP. SCREENSHOTS? I AM ON GIGABYTE MOTHERBOARD...

__________

I MUST OVERCLOCK, SINCE MORTAL KOMBAT 9 FOR PC LAGS ON IT. IT'S BECAUSE OF MY SLOW RAM (PROBABLY THE CAS'ES).
...REQUIREMENTS FOR THAT?


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Time for you to listen to advice given you here. If you do not understand post 25, you need to forget overclocking as you most likely will further harm your system by seeking this approach.


----------



## doggie007 (Jun 27, 2015)

...but, at least 1 instruction?

according thee steps.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Overclocking your RAM is unlikely to fix the lag in Mortal Kombat. Adding an extra 2GB might help though.

Recommended system requirements for Mortal Kombat 9:


> CPU: Intel Core i5 750, 2.67 GHz / AMD Phenom II X4 965, 3.4 GHz
> *RAM: 4 GB*
> Video Card: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 / AMD Radeon HD 6950


Also, see post#18:


koala said:


> It could be a problem with your hard drive (not enough free space, heavily fragmented, bad sectors, etc). Or it could be other programs running in the background. Or it could be your security software. Or it could be faulty or missing drivers. Many possibilities, but I wouldn't look at RAM settings as the first thing when troubleshooting.


----------



## doggie007 (Jun 27, 2015)

only the CL6 rips the sound, while in combat.

I do understand, though, that the amount of RAM matters a lot.


----------



## doggie007 (Jun 27, 2015)

there's one step, after it should be smooth.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

xmp is a setting in the BIOS if you have it all you do is enable it and nothing else. if your intent on overclocking and knowing about it then read this How to overclock your RAM | TechRadar but as had been said it isn't going to help you.


----------

